# Let's Ramp this Forum up!



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey folks, I know you campers and RVers got more useful insight and tips and PSA's and advice, and How to's and questions and maybe just want to share a story or two. I have been on 2cool for years and have learned so much. We can really help each other out and maybe just make someones day with a good post. Mudskipper started it off so let's try to keep it going. What kind of rigs do you guys have, and if you are a back trail hiker and camper, What kind of Tents, packs, survival gear and footgear do you have. I have an RV but Hookem Gal and I do some Boondocking. Not as much but it is really different from an RV park with all the hookups. Where have y'all been? What do you do when you are there? Where would you go back to in a heartbeat and where would you not waste your time even thinking about a place you went to. LOL. I know there are more RVers and hikers/campers out there than what I see. I know, I know, I am guilty of it too. I see some posts are a month apart. Now that I am partially retired I am on here more and trying to post more. So, let's keep it going. 
2020 Ford F 350 Super Duty Crew LWB Single Rear Wheel 7.3 L Gas tow vehicle with 2008 31' Pilgrim Fifth Wheel. It's not huge but it's easy to park and lightweight and it's paid for.


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

2018 F250 Platinum 4x4 6.7 powerstroke
We've tent camped, had an rpod, a 2018 Apex 288BHS (just sold)
we are waiting for our new 2021 Coachmen Chapparal 360ibl to be built this month...We have been to about half our state parks and we also love the coastal RV spots (like Bluewater RV) and Arkanasa too...


----------



## driftwood (May 22, 2005)

I tent camp when the weather is right. Been wanting to get a small fiberglass trailer but the used prices are crazy high and the lead time to order is one year. Thinking I'll just put a shell on the pu for a sleeper when in grizzly country for my next trip to the Rockies.


----------



## driftwood (May 22, 2005)

OG Donkey said:


> 2018 F250 Platinum 4x4 6.7 powerstroke
> We've tent camped, had an rpod, a 2018 Apex 288BHS (just sold)
> we are waiting for our new 2021 Coachmen Chapparal 360ibl to be built this month...We have been to about half our state parks and we also love the coastal RV spots (like Bluewater RV) and Arkanasa too...


What did you not like about the rpod?


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

OG Donkey said:


> 2018 F250 Platinum 4x4 6.7 powerstroke
> We've tent camped, had an rpod, a 2018 Apex 288BHS (just sold)
> we are waiting for our new 2021 Coachmen Chapparal 360ibl to be built this month...We have been to about half our state parks and we also love the coastal RV spots (like Bluewater RV) and Arkanasa too...


I told Hookem Gal, more RVin and let's go to a different State Park each time. We did Huntsville and Garner and Davis Mountains and a few others as a kid, and as an Adult I have done Galveston, Palo Duro, and Caprock Canyon. I love all of those so far, but Palo Duro and Caprock were on the way to Yellowstone, and are far. The trip down into Palo Duro Canyon is a ball clincher but once you do it, you are a pro!. Worth it. Turkeys, Roadrunners, Deer, *****, Birds of all kinds, awesome scenery, excellent history. If you want to see Buffalos in Texas go to Caprock Canyons State Park. Also awesome scenery. Galveston is awesome because you can go to the beach get "Wet and Sandy" like a Navy Seal, then shower off on your outside shower and go inside. Also very convenient for fishing in the Surf. I am ready to do a Garner SP or Guadeloupe River SP trip next year.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

driftwood said:


> I tent camp when the weather is right. Been wanting to get a small fiberglass trailer but the used prices are crazy high and the lead time to order is one year. Thinking I'll just put a shell on the pu for a sleeper when in grizzly country for my next trip to the Rockies.


Did you check PPL for a small Fiberglass Camper? That is where we bought ours and love it. They have all shapes and sizes!


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Coastal RV spots*

We usually go to Galveston and when fishing we stay at San Luis Pass Park. Here is a pic of our rig there. When just enjoying the weekend we stay at Bluewater RV, or Galveston Island RV Resort or Jamaica Beach RV. We prefer Galveston Island RV Resort. It has two pools and a lazy river and Pizza hut. Grab some Beer (in cans) and run down to Lazy River and float around then relax and eat a pizza and drink a cold brewski. We do that one with friends! RV Friends that is. We have only stayed at Bluewater once. It has potential. The cost is more than the other parks but we may be able to launch there and put out some crab traps and can still swim. We are water bugs if you couldn't already tell.


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

@driftwood---we loved the Rpod...I just have 2 kids and it wasn't big enough I think they're great little couple campers tho. Just be sure to get one without the "wet bath"....


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

we have a 2016 29ft Catalina bumper pull. got it new and try to use it at least once a month, sometimes more. we started out borrowing my uncles 26ft airstream and realized with kids we liked more space. we generally stay at state parks, but have been to a few Corp of engineer parks and enjoy those as well. we (I) like spending all my time outside (usually pass out in a chair by the fire) but do have a tv for the kids to watch at bed time.

I started camping in scouts 30+yrs ago and managed to get my wife to stay in a tent twice. she liked it, but wanted a better bed so here we are and love the time outside.

We keep a journal of all our trips with what we did, where we stayed, likes, dislikes etc. helps me keep track of miles and maintenance things that pop up.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

24ft Sportsman KZ/2500HD Silverado Duramax
Used to haul with my dads 5.3 Avalanche.

Don't even use the trailer anymore really. We haven't been in a good while


----------



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

41' Columbus Toy Hauler - 5 months at P.A. RV Resort and 4 months at deer camp in Concan - maintenance the other months.


----------



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

Added pics, I think.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

fishinfool said:


> we have a 2016 29ft Catalina bumper pull. got it new and try to use it at least once a month, sometimes more. we started out borrowing my uncles 26ft airstream and realized with kids we liked more space. we generally stay at state parks, but have been to a few Corp of engineer parks and enjoy those as well. we (I) like spending all my time outside (usually pass out in a chair by the fire) but do have a tv for the kids to watch at bed time.
> 
> I started camping in scouts 30+yrs ago and managed to get my wife to stay in a tent twice. she liked it, but wanted a better bed so here we are and love the time outside.
> 
> We keep a journal of all our trips with what we did, where we stayed, likes, dislikes etc. helps me keep track of miles and maintenance things that pop up.


Keeping a journal is a darn good idea. I keep one on fishing, but I think I will start one on RVin too.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

5 0, Nice rig! What is your Tow vehicle?


----------



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks, 2013, 2500HD. Sits in garage until I need it, RV, flat bed trailer, etc.


----------



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

We finished our 1968 23' Safari a couple of years ago. Took it all the way down to the frame. We live in Wimberley and take trips almost once a month. Headed to Fort Pickens between after Christmas for several days. TV 2018 Chev 2500 HD 4WD GAS Long Bed.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Dang that Airstream looks good. 
Right now we have a 2018 Heartland Landmark 365 Oshkosh 5th wheel pulled by a 2018 Ram 3500 dually Cummins 4X4. I also have a 2008 Bigfoot cabover camper for fishing trips. We usually do a NASCAR race, usually Richmond, and a few trips per year. We spent this last August in Vallecito Colorado to escape the Texas heat. Our first RV was a Tejas cabover we bought in early 1980's. Went all over Arkansas and up to Yellowstone with it. Then a 1987 Travelmaster Class C. When we retired we bought a Cougar 5th wheel, then soon after a Montana, and now the Heartland Landmark. 
I'm on Keystoneforums.com and RV.net. 
If you like COE parks (we do) a good source is "RV Camping in Corps of Engineer Parks". Available from Amazon. I also use rvparkreviews.com
Planning our spring trip now. Also thinking about the Bigfoot and Big Bend soon.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Cozumel Annie said:


> We finished our 1968 23' Safari a couple of years ago. Took it all the way down to the frame. We live in Wimberley and take trips almost once a month. Headed to Fort Pickens between after Christmas for several days. TV 2018 Chev 2500 HD 4WD GAS Long Bed.


Wow, 1968. My Grandparents had one back in the 60s they left at Huntsville State Park during the summer and we would go every weekend. Lots of memories!.....And you're by the water too. I am a waterbug. I always feel better when I am close to the water.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

redexpress said:


> Dang that Airstream looks good.
> Right now we have a 2018 Heartland Landmark 365 Oshkosh 5th wheel pulled by a 2018 Ram 3500 dually Cummins 4X4. I also have a 2008 Bigfoot cabover camper for fishing trips. We usually do a NASCAR race, usually Richmond, and a few trips per year. We spent this last August in Vallecito Colorado to escape the Texas heat. Our first RV was a Tejas cabover we bought in early 1980's. Went all over Arkansas and up to Yellowstone with it. Then a 1987 Travelmaster Class C. When we retired we bought a Cougar 5th wheel, then soon after a Montana, and now the Heartland Landmark.
> I'm on Keystoneforums.com and RV.net.
> If you like COE parks (we do) a good source is "RV Camping in Corps of Engineer Parks". Available from Amazon. I also use rvparkreviews.com
> Planning our spring trip now. Also thinking about the Bigfoot and Big Bend soon.


Thanks for that info. Everyone here has something useful we can all benefit from. I'm gonna get that COE book. I bought the Good Sam Guide Series book, and it's Ok, has good info, but you really have to do some digging and a little surfing to check up on the RV parks listed in it. It is huge with 1272 pages almost 2 inches thick...... Also, I am on Good Sam Forums. Lot's of good info there too. Occasionally get some smart alec Jackasses on there that think they are King of Rvin though. If you are a newbie and ask a simple question you have to put some of them on ignore list.


----------

